# butthead blood



## JrPit

what can u guys tell me about this bloodline.


----------



## los44

its an american bully bloodline, i havent seen to many butthead dogs, but what i can say is that the few ive seen ive liked. nice size and big heads. an excellent bloodline imo! the bloodline doesnt get the credit it deserves.


----------



## JrPit

Thanks for the info Los44 yeah my apbt has butthead in his blood along with greyline and gaff. And I must say he is a good looking dog.


----------



## los44

no problem, when you get a chance throw some pics up! i love the bloodline but for some reason you dont see that many butthead dogs online.


----------



## purplestars21

im getting a gaff and butthead line along with some other sweet lines that i know about who did you get your pups from? what breeder?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

jr pit jsut to put it out there that way u dont get bashed on here, u own an American Bully. not an APBT


----------



## los44

butthead stems from grayline. buttheads sire was raider 2(notorious juan gotti's Sire). reaider 2 was extremely impressive a throwback unlike the bullys of today though heavier than the average apbt.


----------



## shadyridgekennels

here is our butthead bitch...i woudt consider her a bully really. she has placed many time in the ADBA ring....


----------



## BedlamBully

Hey Erin! She lives!! lol
I love that girl....don't worry if she goes missing..*cough*


----------



## shadyridgekennels

BedlamBully said:


> Hey Erin! She lives!! lol
> I love that girl....don't worry if she goes missing..*cough*


lmao right about now u can have the brat lol


----------



## GnarlyBlue

Is this "Chaingang's Butthead" you're talking about?


----------



## BedlamBully

shadyridgekennels said:


> lmao right about now u can have the brat lol


Okay send them over
6666 S Ironwood Ave
Boise, ID 83709

You can just fed ex them


----------



## shadyridgekennels

BedlamBully said:


> Okay send them over
> 6666 S Ironwood Ave
> Boise, ID 83709
> 
> You can just fed ex them


lmao you must have a death wish?!


----------



## JrPit

Lil Locz its cool your trying to look out but even thought theirs butthead blood my dog looks nothing like a bully is taller not short and wide.


----------



## los44

GnarlyBlue said:


> Is this "Chaingang's Butthead" you're talking about?


chaingangs butthead


----------



## GnarlyBlue

from what i've seen most chain gang dogs are pretty tight. CG breeds staffie bulls and apbts. Their site wasn't your typical bully site, like with hippo pics and 2inch long needle spike collars. They look pretty reputable. They feature prominently in my new male's ped and the sire and dam were both standard specific. 48lb female and 57lb male, both athletic and energetic dogs.
I think maybe CG dogs have been used a lot in AmBully programs for outcrosses.


----------



## GnarlyBlue

or it could be two different kennels I didn't see any thing from Chain Gang Kennels of having sired Butthead.


----------



## los44

GNARLEY - i havent seen the site but the og butthead dogs im talking about are not like those so called hippos. i know they have butthead kennels but those dogs dont represent the butthead blood imo. true old school butthead blood is tight and clean, lean dogs though bigger than the average apbt. this is why i say the butthead blood doesnt get the credit it deserves.


----------



## GnarlyBlue

I think you're right. The "Chain Gang" site is Know Bull Staffords and Chain Gang Kennel....Staffordshire Bull Terriers and American Pit Bull Terriers , They have "Know Bull Staffords" and "Chain Gang Kennels". They say they specialize in large, heavy boned ADBA dogs for weight pull obedience etc.
This is "ACE UWPCh Chain Gang's Indestructable"


----------



## cane76

chain gangs "butthead" is the name of Raider two's sire and as far as i know,never even exsisted since the papers were hung.


----------



## BedlamBully

Chain Gangs butthead is Not Raider II's Sire.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [255266] :: GREYLINE'S RAIDER II (CORRECT PEDIGREE)

Chain Gangs Butthead is his offspring.


----------



## cane76

I said the dog may have never exsisted,and if it did it's real name was/is cream.
I know of camacho being the "supposed" sire and really could care less about any untitled/proven bully bred stricktly for hype.
Just to make that clear.
party on!
For the general info for the basic individual,theres about three diffrent pedigrees out their for raider 2's sire all diffrent,who's to say which one is real,honestly?
this is the dog known as chain gangs barney,aka cream.


----------



## los44

cane is right storys change depending on who you talk to, i personally dont think that camacho sired raider 2. i believe it was cg barney. as a matter of fact the pic on the ped of raider 2 is actually raider. i personally like the old school butthead blood hyped or unhyped. i working on getting some pics.


----------



## MACK1

My dog has butthead blood in him n he lookz tight 2 me n da way he lookz is more like a butthead should look like his sire is bj jones n his granpa started da buttheadbloodline his name is lightz out if u know about da buttheadz thatz where it comes from


----------



## GnarlyBlue

so I would be right in assuming that the Chain gang/knowbull kennels has nothing to do with butthead?


----------



## MACK1

GnarlyBlue said:


> so I would be right in assuming that the Chain gang/knowbull kennels has nothing to do with butthead?


U may be right or may be wrong who knows but da foundation dog of da butthead blood line is lightz out thatz what I know 4 sure n if those dogs have descendentz of him that they might be butthead n if they are not related 2 him directly than I don't think so some dogs might have half butthead but not full butthead 2 so u just gotta do a lot of reserch on ur pedigree


----------



## GnarlyBlue

More specifically Chain Gang kennels did not produce this AmBully CG's Butthead. CG's Barney looks like a heavy outcross from his conformation. These dogs dont figure into the kennel site Know Bull Staffords and Chain Gang Kennel....Staffordshire Bull Terriers and American Pit Bull Terriers


----------



## Khymera-B

shadyridgekennels said:


> here is our butthead bitch...i woudt consider her a bully really. she has placed many time in the ADBA ring....


I'm loving that girl. :cheers:


----------



## MACK1

Yeah I think ur right kuz da foundation dog of da butthead as far as I know is pr butthead lights out u.k.c reg # g916,155 check that out so anyother dogs that might be butthead should have something related 2 him far away family or close but 4 sum reason 2 him yall know what I mean we just gotta set it straight were it comes 4rm n I do agree it don't get da recognition it deserves im not saying itz da best but da dogs look real nice not 2 tall not 2 short but da athletic type n in my opinion I love that type of dog im not really in 2 da short fat pit I like my stocky athletic type of pit yall feel me ?


----------



## kidderkennels

I think that female is SAD...she is way too skinny....ugly in my opinion


----------



## Marty

Why do you think this?

Is this dog to skinny to you?...




























*This dog happen's to be in perfect health!*

Never mind I see where your coming from now...



kidderkennels said:


> Gotti was bad ass...awsome dog...RIP...and ATLKINGPITS.COM has some bad ass dogs..I tottally agree


----------



## MADBood

:rofl::rofl::rofl:......nuff said.


----------



## Sadie

Watch out when the old man brings the lil bit pictures out you know what time it is!


----------



## nate

lmfao respect the elders


----------



## Sadie

nate said:


> lmfao respect the elders


Yup gotta respect our old man I mean our elders hehehehe:clap:


----------



## MACK1

They took this conversation some where else da question was where does the butthead blood line really comes from I mean can some 1 verify who's the foundation dog of this bloodline was it lights out am I right ? Can someones give us answers please if yall don't mind ?


----------



## cane76

Heres a little info i got from a dude named loudmough[sp] on the horrable forum,pitbullforum[it sucks trust me].
but this is interesting stuff on the original bully thing including chain gangs barny and all that stuff.
*Richard Barajas actually does not bring his studs out that often.....only on a few rare occassions have I even seen him at a show with a dog. In the last three-four years I think the only dogs I have seen him bring out is Westside's Monster Jojola a couple times and Westside's Bully years ago (which I think he has sold now). Richard has people who promote for him like Roger (West Coast Gottiline), Joe (91West to the End) and Andrew (Westside Kennels, formerly of 91West). They bring their dogs to the shows and Richard now just promotes through them.

Quote: 
AT 4 minutes one second of the greyline video while raider 2 pulls a tire it says bred to work serve and protect no lap dogs,as far as raider 2 is concerned,hes got hung papers on his sire it is doubtfull they where pure bred from the start of the line

I believe what you are referring to is the fact that Greyline's Raider II is noted as being sired by Westbrook's Camacho DoGood and Chain Gang Barney. I know it has been discussed that Tony Moore paper hung Raider II has Chain Gang Barney as his sire because Camacho did not get his UKC paperwork until he was much older.

I do not condone this type of breeding practices but it is the fact that it happen. Although I respect the dogs, I will say that some of the older bully breeders are not people I would consider smart or responsible breeders. Personally I don't think I could have ever done business with Tony Moore, nor could I have ever done business with June of the OG/Butthead bloodline.

Things you have to remember is Ray (Certified), Warren (Do Good), Tony (Greyline), Richard (Gottiline), June (OG/Butthead), Oliver (Dela Cruz), Rodney (New Troijan), Cruz (Bow Wow- Razors Edge) are close to each other geographically in Los Angeles. They all were dealing with each other at one point and all of them were competing for the same customers......that much competition is never good for the sake of the dogs or business. Ironically enough I was looking through an ADBA pedigree which Raider II, Juan Gotti, and many other Greyline dogs are registered as well and came across something interesting that listed "Greyline's Raider II" and "Moore's Raider II" with the same Dam and different Sires with different ADBA numbers..............Like I said not people I would do business with.

I have no doubts that Raider II is an APBT, but I do have doubts to the fact of who has sired and who he has not sired. But from seeing him before he passed away, and seeing Notorious Juan Gotti I have no doubt that they are APBT. Now as for other Gottiline dogs, I can personally tell you I was at the 1st Gottiline BBQ about three years ago and Richard's cousin was there with his HUGE American Bulldog that he was proudly showing off that looks a whole lot like some of these "Gottiline Freaks" you see posted..........HMMM, makes you think. Richard was quoted once saying he was bred Gotti to anything for $1000 pitbull or not, so it would not surprise me if some people did some paper hanging Gotti wise.

OK I am rambling now, share your AmBully dirt because I always love to learn new info*


----------



## MACK1

Thankz 4 all da info actually I am 4rm LA n I heard of richard barrajas n tony moore and ofcourse ray certified n a long time ago it was a thing going on beetween tony moore and ray about were juan gotti came 4rm n greayline kuz of ray foundation bitch and I don't recall how it happened but u can check it out on ray website n itz the bluebomb.com I don't recall thatz why I can't say much but I remember that ray has his pedigree on his site that tells how thingz happened beetween them 3 it was a long time ago so u can do a lil reaserch about it but what I want 2 really know who's the foundation dog of tha butthead blood line ?


----------



## cane76

i dont know,it probablty traces back to og greyline,maybe youd have better luck with this question specificaly on a bully forum.


----------



## MACK1

Looking @ my dog picz were do u think he stand as a apbt or a bully dog ?


----------



## American_Pit13

Looks like a nice American Bully.


----------



## MACK1

Thankz a lot but I xsercise him a lot n run him if he is a bully he does not look like a hippo 2 me more like a slimmer bully really athletic but very muscular really active dog he's not lazy @ all but more than anything his very healthy he has butthead running thru his blood n he is ukc register dog but I can't say that he is a bully yall decide what yall think he is if yall don't mind


----------



## cane76

bully with some gaff and akc registered dogs in his resent ped,most certainly bully.jmo,just a guess of course.


----------



## MACK1

WELL HE IS UKC REGISTERED NOT AKC BUT THANKZ ALOT CANE 76 I GOTTA ADMIT U KNOW UR STUFF I GIVE U PROPS MAN THANKZ AGAIN


----------



## CoolHandJean

That picture isn't the best angle, but I'd say either Amstaff or Ambully. Keep in mind, some Ambullies are nicely proportioned and aren't "genetic messes". Some looks pretty good, imo. Not all Ambullies are bowlegged and overweight.


----------



## MACK1

THANKZ MAN BUT LOOK @ MORE PICZ IN MY ALBUM N SEE 4 UR SELF IF U DONT
MIND I GOT 3 PICZ ON THERE AND MY DOG IS A TRUE BUTTHEAD BLOOD LINE


----------



## Abel92701

Marty said:


> Why do you think this?
> 
> Is this dog to skinny to you?...


Dude this dog is yoked:clap:


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Thats our Marty's Lil Bit... shes awesome and so is marty!


----------



## bigironmike

los44 said:


> butthead stems from grayline. buttheads sire was raider 2(notorious juan gotti's Sire). reaider 2 was extremely impressive a throwback unlike the bullys of today though heavier than the average apbt.


BUTTHEAD'S SIRE WAS NOT RAIDER!!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

bigironmike said:


> BUTTHEAD'S SIRE WAS NOT RAIDER!!


Who cares? It's all too confusing anyways.


----------



## bigironmike

Obviously, somone cares, which is why this thread exists. It's not confusing at all, if you know what is what.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Lol, whats not confusing about a dog that is said to have 3 different sires? Cant believe anyone with odds like that. :hammer:


----------



## los44

bigironmike said:


> BUTTHEAD'S SIRE WAS NOT RAIDER!!


ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [41290] :: CHAIN GANG BUTTHEAD in this ped he is, lol. you see it comes down to who ever you talk to. and not for nothing the peds keep changing or another ped is added to the already large list. you got some knowledge then spit it out im always open to learning new things.


----------



## BmoreTrue

Marty said:


> Why do you think this?
> 
> Is this dog to skinny to you?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "YOU MORE SHREDDED THEN A JULIEN SALAD!"
> 
> (I meant to quote the whole thing not tryna take credit for the photo)


----------



## bigironmike

Just cuz a ped says so? A ped, just like any other document, says what the person creating it wants it to say. You can guarantee there aint a dog or line around whose ped is 100% correct. Game bred, show bred, bully bred, or otherwise. In a perfect world, maybe, but since we live on planet Earth........

History lesson........when Jun of Butthead Kennels (RIP) couldn't take the heat of being justly accused of cross breeding dogs and hanging papers, to start fresh and turn over a new leaf, Butthead Kennels become Chaingang Kennels...hence the name "Chaingang's Butthead".....also, this is/was NOT the Knowbull/Chaingang line in Texas.


----------



## Inf602

I've honestly never heard of Raider II ever being the sire to Butthead but as mentioned in other posts, it all depends on who put up the ped. I have seen anywhere from 2-5 different peds for Raider II. Each of them having different sire's and even dam's. Nonetheless, Raider II (IMO) was a very nice looking dog. I own one of his decendents and she is beautiful.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

bigironmike said:


> Just cuz a ped says so? A ped, just like any other document, says what the person creating it wants it to say. You can guarantee there aint a dog or line around whose ped is 100% correct. Game bred, show bred, bully bred, or otherwise. In a perfect world, maybe, but since we live on planet Earth........
> 
> History lesson........when Jun of Butthead Kennels (RIP) couldn't take the heat of being justly accused of cross breeding dogs and hanging papers, to start fresh and turn over a new leaf, Butthead Kennels become Chaingang Kennels...hence the name "Chaingang's Butthead".....also, this is/was NOT the Knowbull/Chaingang line in Texas.


I understand, but those bloodlines dont have 5 diff peds. If the pedigree is wrong, it is only one that is wrong and so thats what everyone "Thinks" is correct. But Raider II has 5 diff ones, so you dont know who to believe cause everyone claims to know someone or be more knowledgeable than the next guy. So why should I believe you over the 1000's of other people telling 4 other stories just like your's with a diff sire. :hammer:


----------



## bigironmike

Honestly, For Pits and Giggles, I am really not concerned as to what you believe........I wasnt talking to you.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

I see..... Your talking to the people who will believe this stuff.... :hammer:


----------



## los44

bigironmike said:


> Just cuz a ped says so? A ped, just like any other document, says what the person creating it wants it to say. You can guarantee there aint a dog or line around whose ped is 100% correct. Game bred, show bred, bully bred, or otherwise. In a perfect world, maybe, but since we live on planet Earth........
> 
> History lesson........when Jun of Butthead Kennels (RIP) couldn't take the heat of being justly accused of cross breeding dogs and hanging papers, to start fresh and turn over a new leaf, Butthead Kennels become Chaingang Kennels...hence the name "Chaingang's Butthead".....also, this is/was NOT the Knowbull/Chaingang line in Texas.


i have had people tell me that the pic of raider2 on the ped is actually that of raider 1. in all honest and with all due respect your explanation of us speaking wrong cause the ped is wrong ect ect is quit frankly BS!!!! how are people suppose to know? were we there when it went down? we can only go by what a ped says. i've talked to alot of people about bullys and i seem to always get conflicting stories. i appreciate the knowledge you have shared and i urge to shed some more light as you seem to know about said blood.

thanks for sharing


----------



## bigironmike

Whoops........said that wrong, guys, meant to say Chaingang Kennels became Butthead Kennels........my bad yall.


----------



## bigironmike

Los 44, exactly what info on the line are you looking for? I have been into the dogs for a long while, but dont know everything, but I will help you out if I can. GL blood is good stuff when bred right. I plan on having the first Sch and PSA titled Greyline bitch.


----------



## cerberus

normally females are too femening for me(duh), but that is one bad bitch:she reminds me of the tiny toons cartoos.when i get some space my next dog will be a true to type apbt


----------



## bigironmike

Thanks for the compliment, yall, it is appreciated.


----------



## jun54

This is just to inform everyone that from day one, butthead didn't come from raider II or whatever. I am with my late friend jun bergado when he was still alive selling roasted pig on the side and pet shop ,on the other side along Imperial hway @ lynwood, CA. What made butthead famous for is when Butthead Light's Out came out way back NOVEMBER 1, 1999. That's the reason he was named light's out he came out on all saint's day.


----------



## rob32

im pretty sure the butthead bloodlines is what my wife would call my side of the family.


----------



## Firehazard

Marty said:


> Why do you think this?
> 
> Is this dog to skinny to you?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This dog happen's to be in perfect health!*
> 
> Never mind I see where your coming from now...


:clap: I love your pics; you know I love lil bit! Shes Stellar!!!!


----------



## Firehazard

This sounds like a damm whopper dog argument; with same kinda wishwashy stablility or lack there of and multiple peds on one dog~ Bahh.. Good luck with that, I like the blue dog on page one but thats a far cry from the rest of those dogs carrying that name. SO are they squishables or working dogs? Anyway thats my only question after seeing the two dogs from so said lines..

THis is crap.. get it straightened out or there is no dialogue and debating is gone; its all just mindless arguing when online peds has multiples that DONT MATCH!

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [32696] :: 'PR' GREYLINE'S RAIDER 2

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [255266] :: GREYLINE'S RAIDER II (CORRECT PEDIGREE)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [89517] :: BUTTHEAD'S GORILLA

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: OFFSPRING :: GREYLINE'S RAIDER II (CORRECT PEDIGREE) :: [255266]

http://apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=296440

APBT ONLINE PEDIGREES 

and ... Chaingains Butthead
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=149982

Good fun ..


----------



## ggates415

JrPit said:


> Lil Locz its cool your trying to look out but even thought theirs butthead blood my dog looks nothing like a bully is taller not short and wide.


just cus a dog doesnt look like sumthin doesnt mean it isnt if that made any sense lol.. but seriously, apbt and bullies are two differnt breeds. two totally different characters, ive yet to see a bullie that was true to its standard and still show the gameness apbt's have, not to say that there arent any that have it. but there not the same. look in the peds to find out. ive never heard of butthead blood tho i'll have to look into that. maybe if that blood is showin a lil fire, which i doubt, it was possibly crossed with sumthing. but bullies have had what ever gameness in them breed out. there show dogs correct? apbt are working dogs.

NOT TRYING TO OFFEND ANY1 im just saying lol


----------



## Firehazard

:rofl: lil behind.. gotta read all the posts.. (chuckles) I laugh cause I do that sometimes too..


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

They have a website butthead kennels.Problem solved.


----------



## LadyRampage

Heck I was thinking that maybe Edward has some butthead blood in his background, but I thinks it more of a character trait..lmao


----------



## Mach0

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> They have a website butthead kennels.Problem solved.


Lol man I have absolutely nothing to say about that site. Some things are better left unsaid


----------



## william williamson

Mach0 said:


> Lol man I have absolutely nothing to say about that site. Some things are better left unsaid


OMG!!! them dogs didn't have legs,they had pegs.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

macho out of curiosity id like to know what type of bully you actually do like? Because recently all ive seen from you is trashing other folks dogs.Im not trying to start mess sayin this just would like to know your "standard"


----------



## Firehazard

The classic bully in working dog form, is a good dog IMO 

those others are huggable squishable look alike plush toys, LOL XXL and WHopper are all bandogs IMO not bullys LOL 

BUT THAT WISHY WASHY in the paps and BIG 100lb long legged dogs all of a sudden got no legs where did they go? we don't know cause the PEDs have been Shuffled in and out of what is.. Dammmot my ears are ringing sounds like them whopper bells, LOL 

Your better off staying away from controversial stuff like the this not because its a bully because the peds shaky and all of sudden its not and the dogs are wonk? Unless of course your submitting the pedigree to the Bully reg, you could even drop the other paper work afterword and just push the bully papes, not havin ppl bash on the name because is shaky peds caring the APBT pedigree  Does that make sense?


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

Your first sentance made perfect sense.Then you lost my attention.No offence i jst want mach0s answer.


----------



## Mach0

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> macho out of curiosity id like to know what type of bully you actually do like? Because recently all ive seen from you is trashing other folks dogs.Im not trying to start mess sayin this just would like to know your "standard"


No trashing. I just don't like fat dogs. Pretty simple. Not my cup of tea. Instead of me being disrespectful- I choose to not to say much. I like alot of bullies. As long as they show some athleticism. I hate to see any dog that is severely out of shape or with severe faults, regardless of the breed. I feel like that is a disservice to the dog and it affects his/her quality of life.
Like your xl bully is actually nice and would be something that I would consider .


----------



## davidfitness83

Mach0 said:


> No trashing. I just don't like fat dogs. Pretty simple. Not my cup of tea. Instead of me being disrespectful- I choose to not to say much. I like alot of bullies. As long as they show some athleticism. I hate to see any dog that is severely out of shape or with severe faults, regardless of the breed. I feel like that is a disservice to the dog and it affects his/her quality of life.


I didn't even know your dog wasnt reg with the UKC lol your dog is sick bro It could def beat out the comp at Bully shows.


----------



## Mach0

davidfitness83 said:


> I didn't even know your dog wasnt reg with the UKC lol your dog is sick bro It could def beat out the comp at Bully shows.


Thank you  He'd be more of the classic style I think .


----------



## davidfitness83

Mach0 said:


> Thank you  He'd be more of the classic style I think .


It's still a class in the event, I would reg him with the ABKC and try your luck. Maybe you can teach the crowd a thing or two about keeping a dog in healthy shape lol

Your pics with the iphone came out great btw


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

Mach0 said:


> No trashing. I just don't like fat dogs. Pretty simple. Not my cup of tea. Instead of me being disrespectful- I choose to not to say much. I like alot of bullies. As long as they show some athleticism. I hate to see any dog that is severely out of shape or with severe faults, regardless of the breed. I feel like that is a disservice to the dog and it affects his/her quality of life.
> Like your xl bully is actually nice and would be something that I would consider .


Thanks for the compliment on loki.I just wanted to know what was wrong in yo opinion with the butthead dogs.I happen to really like mambo g on there


----------



## Mach0

davidfitness83 said:


> It's still a class in the event, I would reg him with the ABKC and try your luck. Maybe you can teach the crowd a thing or two about keeping a dog in healthy shape lol
> 
> Your pics with the iphone came out great btw


Thank you
I'm going to give it a shot- I need to work on some handling for him. He doesn't do well with the vet so I'm going to try and let as many ppl handle him to gEt him comfortable.


----------



## Mach0

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Thanks for the compliment on loki.I just wanted to know what was wrong in yo opinion with the butthead dogs.I happen to really like mambo g on there


No problem man- for the record, I think I bashed like one dog here and Holly did an excellent job cleaning it up.

A friend of mine has a dog with butthEad in it. She's nice


----------



## SUPRA180

ive read thru 4 pages of this thread and my head is spinning ...im new to this whole ped thing , ive always rescued dogs and recently went thru a breeder ....i have a 5 moth old pup who is supposed to be butthead and razors lines and im trying to get info on butthead lines thru ggogle but im not comming up with much ...i have the papers but havent registered yet ....after i register with ukc , can i get the info to see the parents ? thats all im looking to do


----------



## APASA

Marty said:


> Why do you think this?
> 
> Is this dog to skinny to you?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This dog happen's to be in perfect health!*
> 
> Never mind I see where your coming from now...


Awesome lil girl. If you mind.. What in the hell are you feeding that thing ?? LOL Because whatever she's having, I'd like to get ahold of.

Also, checked out the "butthead website" on the forsale pg 3, are they offering ear croppings for $120? and on pups under 8wks.. sniff sniff... Something smells a little fishy... or maybe its shrimp...


----------



## zohawn

APASA said:


> Awesome lil girl. If you mind.. What in the hell are you feeding that thing ?? LOL Because whatever she's having, I'd like to get ahold of.
> 
> Also, checked out the "butthead website" on the forsale pg 3, are they offering ear croppings for $120? and on pups under 8wks.. sniff sniff... Something smells a little fishy... or maybe its shrimp...


exercise and experience with dogs.

i dont know him but everything ive seen of marty's is top quality so hes gotta know whta hes doing


----------



## Firehazard

either your breeding bulldogs (APBTs) or your not...............


----------

